
iOS 7.1.x PDF exploit – CVE-2014-4377 - klapinat0r
https://isc.sans.edu/diary/iOS+7.1.x+Exploit+Released+%28CVE-2014-4377%29/18693
======
th0br0
[http://blog.binamuse.com/2014/09/coregraphics-memory-
corrupt...](http://blog.binamuse.com/2014/09/coregraphics-memory-
corruption.html)

------
clarry
Always check your arithmetic, always check your arithmetic, always check your
arithmetic...

No, let's just keep repeating old classic bugs.

OpenBSD's _reallocarray(3)_ is a step in the right direction, but I've always
been concerned about the focus on multiplication; needing to allocate x*y+z
bytes is a rather common pattern. I suspect there's still plenty of additive
arithmetic that goes unchecked.

------
cportela
The repo with the code in it. Link to the original post already posted, but
here it is anyways.

[https://github.com/feliam/CVE-2014-4377](https://github.com/feliam/CVE-2014-4377)

[http://blog.binamuse.com/2014/09/coregraphics-memory-
corrupt...](http://blog.binamuse.com/2014/09/coregraphics-memory-
corruption.html)

------
allegory
Confucius say "man who write C have many holes in pants"

That's what our lead C dev says. And I agree, as a C programmer.

------
walterbell
Yesterday's thread with exploit code, enables any website to perform arbitrary
code execution. Apple needs to fix this in iOS7, not force users to upgrade to
iOS8 while it is still buggy.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8348843](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8348843)

